# Only Aggressive To Cats



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh gosh - I hope the trainers will help you with this one. 

My Jake was aggressive towards cats but because I actually encouraged it - didn't want them hanging around spraying and such. He just chased them though - I really don't think he had any kill in him. 

Sounds like your young one has high prey drive - much like my Griffyn - but Griff LIKES cats. They run from him anyway because he's bigger than them. He gets so frustrated because he wants to play with them.

Best wishes - I wish I could give you advise but I'm sure someone who knows what to do will come along. 

Giving this a boost to the top for ya!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree with Jo--it sounds like your rescue golden has a high prey drive. I'm not really sure what the answer is...Stephanie...you on??

Maybe keep him on leash around the cats for awhile and give him treats whenever the cat is around so he learns to associate positive things with the sight of a cat or cats?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Some dogs just have very very high prey's... Mine can never be around cats..period..... we have tried different avenues to get them to get along with cats and it just isnt going to happen.......


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Taz is in love with all cats. If a new foster cat hisses at her she mopes for an hour. I never had to make mine like cats, all 3 came that way.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Certainly sounds like very high prey drive...
If you think he would kill a cat you are probably right!
Personally I wouldnt let your guard down with him and small animals...quelling an adolescent high-prey drive dog takes time, patience and continuity...

The upside is that dogs with high prey drive are often really nice to train and work with...(what excites them as reward is pretty clear and easy to trigger)
The down side is exactly the same! So much of what gets them excited is exactly what is in their environment...like cats/bunnies/birds/running children etc etc... so convincing them that what you have to offer is better then what they can secure for themselves can be hard..

With dogs that have a high prey drive...I tend to talk less and move more..
Use more body language and signals...less high pitched happy voice..
I try to keep a reliable daily routine...
I increase the amount of touch time - more time grooming...more time desensitizing to touch and restraint...
More time spent teaching them to pay attention...
I increase the amount of interactive play/training time - less time for them to amuse themselves...

Hang in there!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

In addition to what was said in the previous post, get started with obedience training.

Our Penny has a very strong prey drive and is very easily excited. She can go from sleeping to a Ceasar Milan's 10 in a heartbeat. She happens to be wonderful with small animals. Her prey is our feet! Imagine that!

I think your answer will lie in a solid recall including treat reward and in general learning that you are pack leader of the dogs AND the cats. The cats are YOURS, not his.

Put him on a leash with a helper holding the leash. You approach holding the cat at his level. If he makes a move towards the cat, have your helper give a leash correction. Make sure he understands and accepts that the cat is yours and he's not to pay any attention to it. Then when he's calm, he can sniff the cat. 

If this all sounds like it's too much for you, get the help of your obedience trainer or an animal behaviorist.

I don't know if he would kill out of meaness, but it's possible if he caught the cat, he'd "play" it to death. Probably right now, it's just a really fun chase game to him. Sort of when Penny chases our feet and we say "eek". To her, our feet are really fun things to chase and bite and they 'squeak' too!


----------

